# asus ez flash 2



## bassmasta (Aug 17, 2007)

well, a new bios is out for my board, and it has some things that i need.  the issue is that ez flash 2 doesn't like ntfs, which is how my hd is formatted.  My flash drive is dead for whatever reason, so I have to resort to my floppy drive.  I actually got the drive specifcally for bios flashing.  the issue now, though, is that for whatever reason, when it was installed, vista automatically decided that it should be drive b.  well, ez flash 2 on recognises a,c, and usb.  does anyone know how to re-name a drive, or can anyone reccomend a good flashing utility?


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 17, 2007)

I hope you're not trying to flash from within windows...thats very dangerous (not sure how dangerous it is in vista but...)

Create 2 floppies -> One 'MS Dos' boot floppy, I made a long time ago with windows XP home.

The second floppy has the appropriate flash utility (from mobo mfg site) and the BIOS.


Put boot floppy in, boot from floppy. Let the floppy boot into MSdos.

Put in BIOS floppy, type afudos /inew.bin   and wait for it to finish...



I didn't think drive names mattered when you boot from floppy. The program shouldn't care...


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 17, 2007)

i can't download another utility from asus, their comment is simply get stuffed and use what we gave you.


----------



## Grings (Aug 17, 2007)

put the bios on a cd, ez flash can do it that way


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 17, 2007)

go to control panel>administrative tools>disk management and you can assign different drive letters there, i used ez flash in vista for my p5b, try running ez flash in compatibility mode (right clikc ez flash and run as admin and in compatibility for xp sp2 see if that helps, im sure thats what i did


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 18, 2007)

lol, i cant do it on a disk because ez flash only lets me choose a or c, and I can't change the floppy letter because disk management isn't compatible w/ floppy.


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 18, 2007)

Let me try and walk you through it...

goto here:

download two things:
Latest BIOS

AFUDOS BIOS FLASHING UTILITYthe command line for afudos is: afudos /i
Take those two and put on a floppy.

MAKE AN MS DOS BOOT FLOPPY:
Right click your floppy drive in 'my computer'. Goto Format...
Inside the format screen choose 'create msdos floppy'

Boot from the floppy.

It should boot to an msdos prompt 


so you would see:

B:\>

%0%5ype

B:/> *afudos /iNEWBIOS.bin*

(note, no space between /i and the new bios' name...TIP - name the bios something simple like new.bin when you put it on the floppy)

I don't understand the problem:


> My flash drive is dead for whatever reason, so I have to resort to my floppy drive. I actually got the drive specifcally for bios flashing



Then use it!



> lol, i cant do it on a disk because ez flash only lets me choose a or c, and I can't change the floppy letter because disk management isn't compatible w/ floppy.



You wouldn't use ezflash (unless you want to do it within windows...YOU already said you can't do it in windows...) You use AFUDOS to flash the bios from a floppy.


(don't know why you wouldn't download the bios file to the c: and do it from within windows but whatever)


IMHO I wouldn't even update it. IMO you've got a 50/50 chance of screwing something up (hint...hint)


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks, i'm going to try it in a minute, but i can't get it off c: because ez flash doesn't like ntfs format.


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 18, 2007)

>.> floppy disk isn't big enough for dos boot, afudos and bios.  also, ezflash 2- as in not the first one- works after bios, but before the os.


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL

You need TWO Floppies.

First one is DOS boot disk ONLY.

Second disk should be BARELY big enough for afudos and your bios

Boot on the first floppy, after you're at the A:\> take it out and put the BIOS disk in.

Then type the command:

afudos /i*NEWBIOS.bin*

You'll get it soon, keep trying 

PS - Which prize did you pick for the giveaway...congrats


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 18, 2007)

i picked the mp3 player


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 18, 2007)

Whats the make of your bios? AMI, Award? On my asus board, ami before getting into post screen I can flash bios with asus ez flash, when pc reads vid card bios/info pres alt+f2, thats the process for my ami asus board.... And even though vista changed floppy drive to any letter, this method reads A: drive as is (floppy) but you got  to rename it to (example: P5PEVM.ROM) your mobomodel.rom if it's an AMI type bios, but maybe there are different ways for diff makes of bios's... Hope this helps


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 18, 2007)

yeah, like i said, my ezflash is very particular about drive letters.... i'm still tring to find another floppy disk for afudos


----------



## psyko12 (Aug 18, 2007)

aw darn, even can't set it on BIOS config to set it to A:?


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 18, 2007)

lol, i've checked through, and bios doesn't even show a floppy, or any way to detect a floppy other than boot device.  i just found a floppy, too......  I hope i can post again in 5 minutes....


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 19, 2007)

1: my killer nic is being a jackass after update, and 2: what's the big fuss about bios flashing? you turn on the program, go to the washroom, and when you come back, restart the pc.


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 19, 2007)

stupid x fi still not working.... thanks for the help though


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 19, 2007)

I hope you didn't download the 'optional software' update from M$ update...for some reason, when I download that driver (the one @ windows update for x-fi), my sound gets all screwy...

As far as x-fi, I usually just use the drivers on the CD. Just install the whole suite, it has some cool applications on it


----------



## bassmasta (Aug 19, 2007)

lol, I only download security updates from m$ because my pc doesn't tell me it's doing it, so I try to avoid any drivers/ software they offer me.


----------

